# Hot climate outdoor grow journal. seeded 28th June



## Nico (Jul 2, 2007)

June 28th 2007 1830hrs Air temp outside 79f

Late seeding for outdoor grow in hot climate. June 28th .. Test situation.

Yes I know it is late but lets see the results. Fingers crossed

Seeded 1 x opium and 1 x super silver haze in Rockwool cubes about .5 cm below surface and placed in a tray on a raised perforated plastic mat so the cubes dont sit in the water that drains out, put them in a dark cupboard with a normal outdoor thermometer reading an average temp of 68f. checked daily, no need to water as Rockwool maintains moisture, but checked just the same. First time I have used Rockwool as opposed to paper towels. 

...........................................................................................................................
July 7th 1000hrs Air temp outside 82f

100% success so far

After 4 days the germination of the seeds has been successful and the shoots are now showing from the Rockwool. I have now decided to move the seedlings to a window sill that is not in direct sunlight but very light. Still no need to water just yet. A common mistake is to over water the plants in general. The climate here in Sevilla spain is very hot out side so for this outdoor grow I will have to take care with temperatures. The average temperature at the moment is 85f but is likely to rise to high 90&#8217;s to 100's in July/august.

Before moving them outside I will make sure they are hardened enough to handle the heat and shade them during the midday hours. I will move them in a few days to a sunny indoor patio window for a while to harden off.

Some will agree this is the easy part. But germination is important, no grow no blow.

So far so good.

any question or comments appreciated


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 2, 2007)

Window sills have always caused plants to stretch in my experiences and observations.


----------



## Nico (Jul 2, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Window sills have always caused plants to stretch in my experiences and observations.


 
Thanks for the info Sticky

I plan to leave them until the can handle the outdoor heat
Its very hot here In southern spain, Dont want to kill the newly hatched seedlings just yet. I figured about a week, Or would you suggest putting them in a sunny patio window to start with?


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2007)

....if possible, ease them out into the heat. Place them out in a shaded area for approximately an hour the first time, watching for signs of stress. A couple of hours the following day, slowly increasing the exposure time daily, untill they "harden" off/adjust to the environment.
  MJ can deal with temps in excess of 100F outdoors, "IF" they have sufficient rootmass and are provided w/ sufficient water.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with Hick.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

i do also


----------



## Nico (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Stick, Hick and Trip

The outdoor shade temperature has been 82 since my last post.

and they seem to be fine with a little time in the sun too which is obviously alot hotter. 

Seems an obvious question to ask but MJ likes the temperature as measured in the the shade, correct? so if it is 82 in the shade it may well be 120+ in the sun?

So do I ease them then from the shade to the sun using the same method, I want to avoid any stretching as mentioned by sticky

Thanks


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

id use the method of easing them from indoor to outdoor in the shade and then into the sun,watch for signs of harm to the plant,make sure they have water,give them water in the morning or at night when its not in direct sunlight!!!!make sure the pots you planted in are big enough with good soil!


----------



## Wasted (Jul 4, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....if possible, ease them out into the heat. Place them out in a shaded area for approximately an hour the first time, watching for signs of stress. A couple of hours the following day, slowly increasing the exposure time daily, untill they "harden" off/adjust to the environment.
> MJ can deal with temps in excess of 100F outdoors, "IF" they have sufficient rootmass and are provided w/ sufficient water.


 Will the hot climate make the plant grow slower or will it do anything to it? because where I live it is 100 in the shade most of the time if not hotter, and alot hotter in the sun and my plants outside are growing really slow. i.e. I planted one plant on 4/6 and it is only about 1 foot tall now.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Wasted said:
			
		

> Will the hot climate make the plant grow slower or will it do anything to it? because where I live it is 100 in the shade most of the time if not hotter, and alot hotter in the sun and my plants outside are growing really slow. i.e. I planted one plant on 4/6 and it is only about 1 foot tall now.



Sounds like it isn't getting enough light. Does it get direct sulight or is it in the shade under a tree or something?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah for propper veg growth i'd say you need 8 hours of direct sunlight. So if it's under shade all day, 100 degrees or not it's not gonna grow good. If nothing else try to find a tree that a lot of light seaps through, so you have light spots mixed with shade spots. Put the plant there that way it has shade and some light to grow to.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I've personally learned the hard way that you can grow MJ in shady conditions. When I first started I found spots and put out plants in deep woods where they only got a couple hours of direct light a day. I learned real quickly that it doesn't work like that. You have to combine stealth and light. When my shade plants finished out at 2.5 to 3 foot with a half ounce of bud on them and my others finished out at 6 foot with 3 ounces I knew I had to make some changes. Right now all my plants that I put in the ground in the middle of may are sitting at about 5 foot.


----------



## Wasted (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Sounds like it isn't getting enough light. Does it get direct sulight or is it in the shade under a tree or something?


 It gets direct sun light from 1 to 8 so about 7 hours or so.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Wasted said:
			
		

> It gets direct sun light from 1 to 8 so about 7 hours or so.



Have any pictures?


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

BLINDED BY THE LIGHT!!!!!in my oppinion put those babies out there and see what you can do! WE HAVE CLONE OPTIONS???no MATTER WHAT IS ........

DONT TRIP ON IT DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dif nothing else<sincedeWAYNE IS RIGHT AQND YOU ARE TOO!!!!EWAYNE D  IS RIGHT YET YOU ARE TOO!!!!move them indoors if your scared of the sun!!!but then your electricity will start to run!!!!!!GROW OUTDOORS,NO MAttter whAT!!!!

nothing can beat the sun!!!!!!!!

the only time i would grow my plants is if i was starting them out!

im not saYING THat indoor is lame,but outdoors is sane!!!!!!!1

you cant be caught with what you Aint got!!!!

GROW ON!!!!!no maTTER WHAT!!!

PEACE AND LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!daytripper

HAPPY 4TH OF july!!!!hope they dont get blown up from fireworks!!!!!!!!A NEW STRAIN IM INVENTI G is one of high times fav....all i can say is purpl  and has pink hairs!!!!!!!

this stuff is the numkber1,i crossed with a cinderalla!!!IM SO WASTED!!!!!

Is This My Skulll??????

is this haloween???????PEACE TO All AND LOVE TO ALL ON THIS SPECIAL DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Wasted (Jul 5, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Have any pictures?


Not right now but I will take some tomorrow. Also alot of leaves are dying on so Im thinking there might be a nute problem or something.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Lol, day tripper, trying to get a post count up or something? lmao, why not just edit one post to put all that in it?   And post some pics most definately wasted so we can see that problem, also check out this site, it has pictures and descriptions of typical marijuana problems, match it up!

www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/plant_abuse_guide.php

HOpe it helps ya bro! take it easy and i'll be looking for pics! =) Good luck!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Nico (Jul 5, 2007)

Wasted said:
			
		

> Will the hot climate make the plant grow slower or will it do anything to it? because where I live it is 100 in the shade most of the time if not hotter, and alot hotter in the sun and my plants outside are growing really slow. i.e. I planted one plant on 4/6 and it is only about 1 foot tall now.


 
Hi Wasted

I read an article last night which suggested that over 86f photosynthesis halts, to what extent I dont know. It is suggested to buy some netting which allows for 10,20,30 percent sunlight to pass through. Im not sure whether it will help. I have now put mine seedlings in the sun as of last evening and this morning since sunrise whilst the air temp is 75f. it will reach an average of 80 during the midday hours but is expected to rise to the 90-100s in late july/august so i need to do a little more researching and will advise as soon as I have results from anyone or from answers to all the kind people out there on this forum.

Nico


----------



## Nico (Jul 5, 2007)

Update Thursday July 5th 2007 Outside air temp 80f

No wonder people refer to them as babies. I wish I could get one of the baby intercoms so I could hear when they need attention.

Ok, Update. Planted seeds 1 week ago and they germinated.

Having listened to various members I have eased them into the sun. They now get full sunlight until the temp gets near the 85f mark as I have heard photosynthesis stops above that and growth slows to a crawl. If the temp reaches that I shade them. Then put them in the sun again late after noon for the night until the next day at noonish when the temp rises. The temp at night stays around 70f so no problems there.

Whilst taking photos today I watched a very persistant white butterfly bombing my other garden plants. It even landed on one of my Seedlings. On closer inspection I noticed two white eggs under the leaves of the plant it landed on. Now that would have been a nightmare! Eaten by catapillars at oh so such an early age. I dusted the eggs off with a small paint brush and murdered them like a serial killer!!! 

Get a magnifying glass!! One can never be too careful outdoors, even at this early stage!!

Photos of babies and their future buds hopefully below
.
Have more seeds arriving tomorrow. Hawiaan Snow, Royal Haze and Powerplant. Might consider growing indoors as I'm not sure of the amount I am likely to get from these late growers if successful.



Opium 

 result? 
 Super Silver Haze 
 result? 




Seeds arriving tomorrow.​ 
Powerplant 
 Hawiian Snow 
 Royal Haze 



Thanks for all the input so far 
I will keep you updated.

Nico 

:fly: SMOKE AND FLY​


----------



## Wasted (Jul 5, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Lol, day tripper, trying to get a post count up or something? lmao, why not just edit one post to put all that in it?   And post some pics most definately wasted so we can see that problem, also check out this site, it has pictures and descriptions of typical marijuana problems, match it up!
> 
> www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/plant_abuse_guide.php
> 
> ...


I couldnt find my camra right now so I1ll post pictures later. But that guide you gave me the link to is great, and my plant looks and sounds like it as phosphorus problem but not 100% sure.


----------



## Nico (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Budders

I rockwool cube planted 4 more seeds for my hot outdoor grow journal on Tuesday and 3 of them have all grown to about 2 inches already. 
On close inspection of the 4 the seed cube i noticed what appeared to be the growth without the cotyledon leaves. Using a magnifying glass i noticed it was in fact the tap root going upwards!!! Fortunatley undamaged.

With a gental cesarean operation on the rockwool cube i extracted not only 1 baby but 2!!! from one seed, BARGAIN..

They are proudly now in their new incubators (peat pots). Roots looked ok.

Never seen this before The strain is power plant 100% fem.
I hope they both ARE girls!!

I wonder how they will end up???

I will add more to my hot outdoor grow journal later with pics of the other seedlings

Nico


----------



## Nico (Jul 12, 2007)

The Super Silver Haze and Royal Haze seeds sprouted 1 week ago and have been transplanted with the rockwool into larger pots. They have managed to take 85f air temp temperatures OK and seemed to be very heathy UNTIL today when I was taking photos of them.

I noticed today small drying of the tips on both plants which can be seen in the pictures. And the SSH plant is growing very slowly in comparison to the Royal Haze. Is this just a trend in the different strains?

What is causing the tips to go off colour? I am wondering whether it is over watering? I water when the top 2 inches feels dry but I thought that maybe the rockwool is holding the water for longer? The PH seems to be ok and I havent used any NUTes yet.

I bought some Bio-Canna for vegative growth today 
which has 10%N/7%P/9%K

Do I use it yet or wait for the soil to finish its ferts which is compo sana universal. containing.

5-6.5 PH, 
200-450mg/l Nitrogen, 
200-500mg/l Phos,
300-550mg/l Potas
It also comes with pre mixed Perlite.

Suggetions and advise from all you gods out there. Thanks

SSH 

 Opium ​ 

Below New seedlings Power Plant, Royal Haze and Hawiian Snow and of course the twins which are incubating at the mo on life support!!

​ 
I got the seeds mixed up during germination so the twins are either PP or Royal Haze as is one of my rockwool cubes. DOH!!!
I wonder if I can tell by the stemcolour or leaf shape?

Thanks for all the help so far.
Nico


----------



## Nico (Jul 12, 2007)

FROM HICKS

I wouldn't even consider any nutes on those babies for 'at least' a couple of weeks. The browning/crispness around the edge, could be nitrogen burn, already. Seedlings can't take a lot of nutrients.
Your soil ph "needs" to be in the 6.0-7.0 range. Outside of those parimeters, you start haveing problems.
Adding 1 teaspoon of dolomite lime per 1 gallon of soil, will "buffer" your ph. The lime works continuosly to neutralize your ph at 7.0, AND provides magnesium. Mix the lime into your soil before transplanting next time. It works wonders.

My Reply
Thanks Hicks

So Poss N burn from the potting medium? I havent added any yet.

Can I add your response to my grow jiurnal It may help others
Thnaks

From Hicks
I can't say "positively" nute burn, but is my initial guess, it could be due to your ph or simple stress from the transplant. Seedlings are sensetive. 
Sure, you can add my response.


----------



## Nico (Jul 12, 2007)

Nico said:
			
		

> FROM HICKS
> 
> I wouldn't even consider any nutes on those babies for 'at least' a couple of weeks. The browning/crispness around the edge, could be nitrogen burn, already. Seedlings can't take a lot of nutrients.
> Your soil ph "needs" to be in the 6.0-7.0 range. Outside of those parimeters, you start haveing problems.
> ...


 
Transplanted directly with the rockwool cubes. So I'm not sure if the roots would get stressed?


----------



## Nico (Jul 23, 2007)

*Update for July 23rd*

Temp 90f day 68f night.

Opium...​
​Had a few starting troubles getting the PH correct but now its really taken off. Noticed white fly on it yesterday and dusted the 3 or 4 off and moved all plants upto the upstairs roof balcony.

Super Silver Haze...​
​Caterpiller attack and destroyed most of the young leaves and bent the stem to breaking point. I released the catapillar in my neigbours garden.
To repair it I treated the bend/break with a little rooting powder and mounted soil up to the base of the cotyledens to support the broken stem. 1 week later it is now starting to grow again!! All be it slowly.


*Update for Hawaain Snow, Power Plant and Royal Haze*

10 Days after sprouting

Hawaain Snow...​

All seems OK​ 
Royal Haze...​


As the description on the seed site says Compact and fast growing, very tight internodes.​ 
Power Plant...​


Slow to start as you would expect from a mostly Sativa Plant But so far OK.​

I will transplant these 3 to there big pots in a couple of days and watch out for white fly!!!

*Twins Update*

One past on may it she rest in peace the other is still small but I think she will recover and be a surprise. Fingers Crossed.

Any Comments Appreciated.

Nico

:fly: *Smoke and Fly*​


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice strain choices!!! :aok:


----------



## Nico (Aug 29, 2007)

28 August update

Great progress!! Everything seems to be going ok apart from a little white fly!!

I went away for 10 days and arranged for a friend to water and fert them.

I use a weak solution of Bio-Canna veg Ferts which are totaly organic.
And use it every 8 to 10 days or so.

I was amased on my return of the size of the Super silver haze plant. Originally it had a broken stem and was the smallest. If you read back to the last update you will see that I put rooting powder on the break and it recovered, it obviously now has two rootin systems as it is going mad in growth!! Now at 20 inches, amazing.

Opium.. ​ 
Super silver Haze ​ 
Power Plant ​ 
Hawaain Snow ​ 
Royal Haze ​

Just notice what looks like flowering beginning on the Opium and SSH.
Hope they are Female.

Good Luck All

Nico

:watchplant:


----------



## Nico (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics of alternating Node and Young female flower from my Opium Cannabiis plant.

Zoom for more detail
Alternating Node​ 
​ 

Baby Female Flowers​ 
​
Zoom in for trichomes

Hope this helps all beginners​ 

Best of luck all​ 
Nico​


----------



## omentheduck (Sep 18, 2007)

wow nice go cant wait to see end results of the snow


----------



## Nico (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all

All 5 plants have been sexed and are all females... Hooray...

They are being fed with flowering organic ferts 1/2 strength twice a week and have really taken off since my last update... Fert comp is 4/8/12 NPK with all the added sub butes included in the mix. Manufacturer Bio-Canna.

Some of the closeup pics can be downloaded on and zoomed in to actually see the Sticky Trichomes starting to appear.

This was a late start.. The Super silver haze and Opium Seeds were bought from a seed bank on the 28th of June and a week later 3 other seeds of a different strain. So therefore the plants are now ranging from 4 feet 6 to 2 feet 3. The harvest in a month or so will not be a huge yield due to the late start.

I have just purchased a handheld Microscope 40x to 100x from ebay for a mere 15 dollars including delivery to Spain. I will use this to monitore the evolution of the Trichomes to ensure perfect strength. 

Pics

Super silver haze Seeded 28/6​



Opium Seeded 28/6​



Power Plant Seeded 4/7​



Hawiaan Snow Seeded 4/7​



Royal Haze Seeded 4/7​



Some closeup flower pics of the Royal Haze... ZOOM IN.


..........
..........​
Best of luck

Comments appreciated..

Nico


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*Everything is looking great Nico. :aok: The ladies are looking nice and healthy just what ya want.   Are you gonna have enough time to finish them ladies outside? *


----------



## Nico (Sep 19, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great Nico. :aok: The ladies are looking nice and healthy just what ya want.  Are you gonna have enough time to finish them ladies outside? *


 
I think so. Southern Spain stays warm in the day right through to early November.

It averages 30 day and 18 at night at the moment .

My concern will be the Super Silver Haze and Hawiian Snow both are high Sativa strains so take longer. But they are both mature and flowering!!.. I have switched to flowering ferts to help them along. Fingers crossed..

Thanks for the input

Nico


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

looking good NICO, and all girls, good for u mate, i hope you enjoy the smoke as much as you enjoyed seeing them first little buds 

keep up the good work man.

85C


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, really nice Nico.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Sep 21, 2007)

ng great Nico!


----------



## Nico (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a quick update..
Off to a local racing circuit to put my skills to the test after 2 years layoff for a serious bike crash..

Rushed out and adjusted my Nute regime today and got a high P organic fert.
Shall see how they go in a few days..Although the organic stuff I have been using seems ok..

Here are the latest pics. One week later!!! Massive gain. Most of the strains I have are recommended harvest in late oct to early Nov.. Good job it is warm here in spain!!

Tou can see that the sativas.. HS and SSH are flowering but well behind the others.

Hight wise for a clue the wall is 4ft 6 tall.

All Plants................................... 


Left to right from above pic.

Super Silver haze....... 
 Opium.........


Hawaiian Snow.......... 
 Power Plant 


Royale haze......................................

Almost a huge cola on its own!! Nearly 2 feet now...

Its getting to the end of the season for outdoor growers in the northern Hemisphere.. Just to say I have enjoyed writing this journal.. When it is all over I may even start an 1st time indoor Journal.. Good luck southern hem peoples!!

Christmas is coming ant the buds are getting fat... Sorry thanksgiving to you americans!! :hubba: 

Nico


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 27, 2007)

they look great Nico how much longer you think for the lil 1, i you got a lil ways for the others


----------



## Nico (Sep 27, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> they look great Nico how much longer you think for the lil 1, i you got a lil ways for the others


 
Thanks Blunt..

I guess around 2 weeks or so.. for the Royal Haze.. I Have a handheld microscope coming in the post. will check then.. 

Some of the early Trics are already milky but i'm not going to be fooled in thinking the rest are.. Microscopes rule as far as knowing when...

Nico


----------



## Nico (Nov 20, 2007)

Pics to come I have some great harvset pics

So far 8 oz dried bud. 3 ounces Skuff. Biggest plant yet to be cut

I have harvested 4 out of 5 plants now. Dried trimmed buds with a fan in a dark room for 7 days. Some Now in bags being aired. Others curing!

I have harvested mine at different stages of tricome colour.

1st plant 70% milky 30% clear.. a nice light up high.
2nd all milky. much stronger up high
3rd 20% amber 80% milky even stronger up and a little body high
4th 50% amber/milky as you would expect stron both ways.
5th TBA will wait until 70% amber 30% milky.. 
Its still growing in November! and is very late flowering sativa strain Super silver haze. was worried for a bit as not much smell last week. Now it is stinking. So I am happier.

Nico


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 20, 2007)

How did I miss this one?  Very nice plants and choices on the strains.  Standing by for harvest pics.  Thanks for sharing your plants.

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 20, 2007)

Man i cant wait to see that haze. ill be doing Haze and The Church my next grow. what smell do it have??? is it really over powering?? The sativa i have going now(purple buds) has lost all of it's smell. at 1st it smelled of skunk but now it's nothing. i have a 9week flower time on it i got about 4-5 more to go. cant wait for ya pics


----------



## Nico (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi all

As promised Pics of Hawiian Snow and Power Plant during curing

If you read my earlier entry these were harvested at diff % of trichome colours and relate to plants three HS and four PP

Pics Of HS Curing buds with a close up of one. Very sweet smoking almost Citrus scented smell. Very socialble smoke. 



.......


Power Plant...Very nice smoke, sweet hashy taste all round strong High..


.......


Very little is required of either to get high. STRONG.


The Royale Haze plant is cured and being smoked as is the Opium both are  execellent tasting and upper type highs. Plants 1 and 2 in my harvest chart 2 entires above. 

Here are two pics of trimming the Opium 3 days before cutting (my Technique!). Works Well IMOA


.......
..

And finally the long late flowering Super SIlver Haze. With a Tie down technique. Late November and still going 2 weeks or so to go. 70 in the day 50 at night. This is a Christmas tree.

The tie down was in two stages over 2 weeks. I use a wine bottle and thick stretchy woollen cord so to not damage the stem and allow for wind movement  45 degrees 1st week 90 degrees + the second week. Its an outdoor sea of green.. Really is starting to smell now I was worried for a bit.


.......
.......
.......


I Have enjoyed doing this journal and its not over yet.. SSH harvest to come.

Its worth using good seed and strains to start with if you can afford them or get them for free. The reliability of the whole grow and the finished smoke is worth all that effort.

Is it really worth the time, investment and energy growing 70's highschool ragweed or unknown bag seed when with a little practice and outlay you get excellent no male grows unless you are unlucky to stress your plants into hermies, Its worth it in the long run....


Nico


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice harvest Nico. those buds are looking great. and that plant really do look like x-mas tree. Congrats on a great harvest!!!!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice...

get any weight per plant??


----------



## Nico (Nov 23, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Nice...
> 
> get any weight per plant??


 
So far from four plants 8 oz dried bud. 3 ounces Skuff. Biggest plant yet to be cut

Royale Haze 1.5 ounces dried
Opium 2 ounces dried
power plant 2 ounces dried
Hawiian Snow 2.5 ounces
Super silver Haze TBC

And 3 ounces of very smokable Skuff. for poss hash Making if I can be bothered. It is a nice smoke as it is. 

Strong stuff these strains.. 

These are +/- weights.

Nico


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

those plants are awesome lookin, GOOD JOB

have fun

Dc


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 23, 2007)

buitifull i also love the xmas tree lol and the smoke looks great


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

thats funny u mention christmas tree, come christmas were hangin ornaments off our plant, it will be in flower, but its still going to get ornaments lol

Dc

p.s thats me and the girls christmas tree


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 4, 2007)

some nice plants


----------



## Nico (Dec 14, 2007)

Super Silver haze.. STILL FLOWERING.. its going to be a white Xmas but a aftercured better new year.
About a week to harvst will post new pics next week.

Nico


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Man,they are some mighty fine trees and mighty fine nugs!

Good job


----------



## thestandard (Dec 26, 2007)

sick harvest man thats very nice


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats on a good harvest bro!!!
Good strains too
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Nico (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought i'd revive this thread. As many people have emailed me.. 

Althouhg I had another great harvest, I Didnt post last year due to hospital stuff.. but please enjoy.. if you will.

Best wishes Nick


----------



## Nico (Jul 2, 2012)

Right its along time since this journal.. so I am going to add to it 2 new strains started mid may. Plan in ground out door!

Strains:
1024
and 
Amnesia.

1024 is 1 meter tall after seed germination 19th may 2012 now in ground directly since June 24th

Amnesia (pure Sativa) is 50cm after geminating a week later on the 28th may 2012 Now in ground since June 30th

Pics
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61749


----------

